# Wolf Designs or Eilux: CAN WATCH WINDER BE REPAIRED?



## Nguyen1976

Some of us prefer to have our automatic watches on a winder, to be ready for use anytime without the need to adjust time and date. However, good and reliable winders are not inexpensive. Recently, my wife received from her father's estate a Wolf Designs double winder with a storage area on top. It looks like it has been in storage and not used since the protective piece of plastic remains on the metal lock. However when plugged in, or with new batteries, the winders did not turn. She contacted Wolf Designs and was told that when out of warranty, their products are not repairable. She was offered a 30% discount to buy a new one.
When I did a search, I found the following:

On a website specializing in watch cases and winders sales, it was specifically pointed out that Eilux and Orbita winders can be repaired easily, while Wolf Designs winders could not be repaired.
Although a thread started in September 2008 indicated excellent service from Wolf Designs, including replacement in warranty, or in a few cases out of warranty, other comments elsewhere were negative due to the facts that owners are left with a very expensive box that does not wind when a Wolf Designs winder fails.
Watch winders are mechanical and electronic devices. Anything from a circuit board to a rubber belt or the motor can fail, especially when it was made in China where quality control can be variable. Both Wolf Designs and Eilux winders are made in China, but the owner of an Eilux can have it repaired, while the owner of a failed Wolf Designs winder will need to buy a new one when the warranty expires after 2 years. As I mull over Wolf Designs' offer of a 30% discount or the choice of a new Eilux winder, I wonder what the collective experience of Wolf Designs winder failure is among owners. I can find more than a few on internet searches. I do not want to be left with a non-winding Wolf Designs winder 2.5 years from now if it fails, when I can send an Eilux winder back for repair.
Would you get an Eilux or another Wolf Designs winder?


----------

